# Sous Vide Meatballs.



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Might as well get some use out of my Anova

SV meatballs at 140* for 1.5 hours.








Meatballs ready for the ziplock freezer bag.
2 bags with 6 ea meatballs






Did the emersion to get the air from the bags.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

They are juicy for sure.
Fridge and in some sauce tomorrow.


----------

